# Little river inlet report



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Went out wed and got on the reds. Inlet was rough on the out going tide so I only could snap this one pic of a 25" puppy (yes in SC he got to live). Wound up with 4 up to 39" Trout were stacked like cord wood too. Lost about 6 at the boat got three legals before I had to go. Got about another 7 that were too short by about 1/2". One nice blue, and a small one, my 95 year old nana loves them....

Live finger mullet - carolina rig. The fish are there RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Pretty red
Are those trout or weakies? The markings look kinda faint.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Too Busy said:


> Pretty red
> Are those trout or weakies? The markings look kinda faint.



I mean Specks or weakies


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

weaks


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

no yellow around the mouth and no spots on the tail = weakies


nice red by the way.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## fish01265 (Mar 14, 2001)

Nice !! Big Worm :fishing:


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

where's the 39" trout


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

yeah, guess I needed a period in that sentence. The reds were that large. As I am sure you know Swiper....


----------

